# Video Gui Konzeptfrage (Mit After Effects und Photoshop)



## Zio (16. Sep 2012)

Hallo !

Ich habe mich gerade hier angemeldet, da ich einige gute Beiträge gelesen habe :applaus:.

Ich möchte ein animiertes Gui erstellen und für die Grafiken am liebesten
mit mir bekannten Programmen arbeiten. After Effects und Photoshop.

Ich könnte für das Gui oder für die einzelnen Elemente Bildsequenzen exportieren
und diese dann laden und abspielen. Hier kommt jetzt meine Konzeptfrage:

Einfach immer die Animation zu ändern und den gesamten Bildschirm erneut zu zeichnen
halte ich für etwas Ressourcen fressend. 
Und war auch in meinem ersten Test nicht ganz flüssig.
Aber wie gestaltet man die Aufteilung am besten
das immer nur die aktuell sich ändernden Teile neu gezeichnet werden ?

Beginne ich mit einer Start Animation in der sich alles rein bewegt und setze dann
das letzte Bild als Hintergrund ? Übermale ich dann die Bereiche die sich ändern können
mit neuen kleineren Fenstern und lasse diese sich dann ändern ?
Wie wird das in Spielen gelöst das alles immer schon flüssig bleibt und ich zum Beispiel 
nicht diese komischen Streifen bekomme wenn ich das Fenster verschiebe während es gerade etwas animiert.

Vielen Dank schon einmal fürs lesen ! 

Ich freue mich auf einen kleinen Schlag auf den Kopf der mir hier weiter hilft !! 

Zio


----------



## Firephoenix (16. Sep 2012)

Schau dir mal das Konzept hier an:
http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-multimedia-programmierung/54795-quaxli-2d-spiele-tutorial.html

Meistens zeichnet man schon alles neu, aber du hälst die Bilder passend im Speicher.
Was extrem viel Zeit kostet sind ladeoperationen und (teilweise) Bildmanipulationen wie skalieren, rotieren etc. Diese solltest du versuchen möglichst im vorraus zu erledigen und nicht pro Bild.
Gruß


----------



## twseitex (17. Sep 2012)

Die Problematik, wann man in Java was machen muss, um Ressourecen zu schonen,
ist auch als x-Fache Neuerfindung der komplizierten Routinen bekannt - und
das im Einzelkontext der zu programmierenden Komponente.

Schaue Dir erst mal ein  einfaches Beispiel für Grafik-Verarbeitung an, also in einem
Handbuch zu Java. Dann schaue Dir die aktuellen Klassen an und überlege, welche
Möglichkeiten Java eigentlich bietet und ob die sich mit der zu programmierenden
GUI decken.
Während der Recherche wirst Du merken, dass Aufwand dran ist. Ergo zu unklaren
Einzelfragen hier im Forum recherchieren. Oder gleich nach Bibliotheken anderer
Hersteller googlen.

Meinerseits hab ich die dynamische GUI probiert und mit Standard-Java (JDK)
programmiert. ... Würde ich nie wieder machen.

Java ist alles andere als einfach transparent.
Die Java-Docs und Geduld sind das A. und O..

Nutze z.B. Eclipse (Classic) als IDE.


Viel Erfolg.


----------



## sophismo (18. Sep 2012)

Ich war vor einigen Wochen am selben Punkt angelangt und kann nur sagen, dass oben zitiertes Qualxi Tutorial für Java Spiele einfach genial ist. Ich hab dabei schon alles mögliche verändert, mehr OOP und vieles ausgelagert oder zur Erweiterung vorgesehen. Und als es fertig war, hab ich erst richtig gestartet und einiges damit erreicht, wie ich finde!

Davor habe ich allerdings schon ein gaaaanz simples Mastermind gebaut (paar 100 Zeilen, echt lehrreich sowas) und dabei dann kleine Kreise zeichnen lassen. Das schult den Umgang mit (in meinem Fall AWT) dem Zeichenorgan und du lernst viel schneller, als an einem riesigen Projekt.

Nach dem Tutorial (was dir nicht nur zeichnen zeigt, sondern auch Spielaufbau und Co, was du hier fragst) ist man locker fähig alles an 2D Spielen zu basteln, was dir einfällt - hau rein!

Wie alle sagen: VIEL Geduld und Frustresistenz sind Grundvorraussetzung!


----------

